# Hair salon lighting



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Small salon, five chairs with a wash station. Separate reception area. Open structural ceiling, 12'. I'm thinking direct/indirect architectural strips for general illumination, sconces for wall washing, maybe some track in the merchandising areas. Straight indirect in the wash station so clients aren't staring at light.

Comments? We are open to any ideas. Brainstorming right now.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

99cents said:


> Small salon, five chairs with a wash station. Separate reception area. Open structural ceiling, 12'. I'm thinking direct/indirect architectural strips for general illumination, sconces for wall washing, maybe some track in the merchandising areas. Straight indirect in the wash station so clients aren't staring at light. Comments? We are open to any ideas. Brainstorming right now.


ive done 3 and over the cut area all different...
Exposed fluorescent, 2x2 trouffers And finally pendants... Shop owners tend to be artsy...


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Around here every station has a mirror with a light above it. Everything else is just standard lease space lighting. strips, 2x4's etc.


----------

